# Make a set of puller for a G.E. double reduce gear on a 45Ton Loco



## Owen S Paulsen (Apr 10, 2011)

The parts have about 17 part on Lathe and drill press an heat to SAE 4340 to bend a right angle.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow thats some nice work, also I see you have the exact electric motor I have.


----------



## Owen S Paulsen (Apr 11, 2011)

Here is the drawing of the outline of the 2 reduce motor.
The GE733 Armature can take 250 HP from a gen on a cumming diesel.
I have all the part done but I had the take 3 part the a shop because I don't have a mill a large Lathe the my 9".


----------

